# EMT-B Training *SE Michigan (Downriver area)



## iu2baiw (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
Found this site and i joined with questions, I want to become a paramedic and help people .....

I'am doing a career change complete 360 and reinventing myself here in michigan ...i live downriver in area metro area and i don't know if i should go to college or a boot camp type school (8-10 week course) to get started...any suggests or direction would be great....

what should i be learning now?

How long for me to become a paramedic

1. One way going FULL TIME (*School would be the job) ?
2. Other way would be Starting at EMT-B , then Next Cet then Next Cert?
3. Best School to learn the Right way in my area?
4. Who to avoid (i can understand if noone wantsd to answer this question)?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 2, 2010)

The medics here are probably not going to have any kind words for the boot camp style schools. That is the general impression I have gotten. You are better off from a certification standpoint if you get an associates degree from a 1-2 year program, though if I end up becoming a medic, it will be getting the certs individually. Doing a degree program will give you a better base knowledge before you go out into the field. 

MCCA looks like they have a good program. http://www.mcca.org/

Some programs let you test for the certs while you are in school so that you can start working during school if you so choose.


----------



## joeshmoe (Jun 2, 2010)

Henry Ford Community College is probably your best bet for your location. Go for the associates degree if you can. I would steer clear of any boot camp style or accelerated courses, but to each their own.

As for making school your full time job, If you can do it then do it that way. I wish I could but I'm over 30 now and it's not really an option. (thanks for cutting my GI BILL off at 10 years uncle sam, before I even got to use it).

I'm in the UP right now but I might be going to schoolcraft college in Plymouth for my Paramedic, thats kind of a ways from you though.


----------



## iu2baiw (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in a special situtation and i'm damm lucky wife works , so its a possiblity i could go full time for a yr then slow down following yr...

I agree on a accelerated program and thx's for the heads up on how it goes arnd here.
I'm 42yrs old and its a struggle...I was looking @ HFcc but it was combined with a firefighter program and its 90 credit hours...i have no problem doing it just Realisticlly i don't think i would have a chance getting hired on as a fire fighter/paramedic due to age not my ability IMO.

so i didn't check to see if you can just take the paramedic course.

Schoolcraft college is in dearborn area i thought..  must be a part of that one your talking a bout.

Wayne county communtiy college ---has this course-----> •Emergency Room/Multiskill Healthcare Technology AAS   

Still looking arnd 

thx for advice


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 3, 2010)

iu2baiw said:


> I'm in a special situtation and i'm damm lucky wife works , so its a possiblity i could go full time for a yr then slow down following yr...
> 
> I agree on a accelerated program and thx's for the heads up on how it goes arnd here.
> I'm 42yrs old and its a struggle...I was looking @ HFcc but it was combined with a firefighter program and its 90 credit hours...i have no problem doing it just Realisticlly i don't think i would have a chance getting hired on as a fire fighter/paramedic due to age not my ability IMO.
> ...



OP, 

The Schoolcraft EMS program runs out of the Garden City campus off of Wayne and Wildwood on Radcliff. It's either a degree program or cetrification at this point. That may change but not as of yet. The Medic program does have some pre-reqs so make sure you know what they are. Also, the Medic is moving from a year long, 3 semester program to a 4 semester program soon. A very good thing IMO.


----------



## iu2baiw (Jun 3, 2010)

Well Thats sounds great..Garden City isn't that far....pre Req..I do have 17 college credits but i only think 4 credits will count...

Trainco truck driving training (8 college credits from Wayne county community college **counts towards logistic cert i believe ,but don't think it counts towards this..

I went to Monroe community college in 2006 for network specialist...
math algebra------------------------------------------4 credits
CIS--Introduction to computer informatation systems ---3 credits 

My english scroes on compass were @ 90% or something so it wasn't to much of a concern at that time...

I'm going to look at that course right now..thanks...will update


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 3, 2010)

iu2baiw said:


> Well Thats sounds great..Garden City isn't that far....pre Req..I do have 17 college credits but i only think 4 credits will count...
> 
> Trainco truck driving training (8 college credits from Wayne county community college **counts towards logistic cert i believe ,but don't think it counts towards this..
> 
> ...



A/P and med term ...you'll have to check for the rest....good luck


----------

